# Immigrants have a vital role in future of the US, report suggests



## Roger_Clegg

Here's my top-ten list of what we should expect from those who want to become Americans (and those who are already Americans, for that matter). The list was first published in a National Review Online column a decade ago [link: http://old.nationalreview.com/comment/comment0912... ], and it is fleshed out in Congressional testimony [link: http://judiciary.house.gov/hearings/May2007/Clegg... ]: 

1. Don’t disparage anyone else’s race or ethnicity. 
2. Respect women. 
3. Learn to speak English. 
4. Be polite. 
5. Don’t break the law. 
6. Don’t have children out of wedlock. 
7. Don’t demand anything because of your race or ethnicity. 
8. Don’t view working and studying hard as “acting white.” 
9. Don’t hold historical grudges. 
10. Be proud of being an American.


----------

